# Orchard Ale



## O'Henry (9/1/10)

From the JS Beer Club Jan Newsleter:

...Meanwhile the brews of our summer Mad Brewers offering Orchard Ale, are sitting happily in the storage tanks and will hit the shelves first week in February. This beer will also be available on tap across the nation via our James Squire Brewhouses including the Generous Squire in Perth & The Squire's Bounty in Hobart...

Anyone got any info on this beer?


----------



## clifftiger (9/1/10)

Just a snippet from the brewery in December:

"In keeping with the harvest theme, our Mad Brewers have been carefully crafting a crisp and fruity delight which is based on a Belgian seasonal style but as usual with a slightly off beat twist"


----------



## BrenosBrews (9/1/10)

clifftiger said:


> Just a snippet from the brewery in December:
> 
> "In keeping with the harvest theme, our Mad Brewers have been carefully crafting a crisp and fruity delight which is based on a Belgian seasonal style but as usual with a slightly off beat twist"



Hopefully it's a bit madder than the Raspberry Wheat...


----------



## sinkas (9/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Hopefully it's a bit madder than the Raspberry Wheat...




I seriously doubt it


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/10)

That's all well and good but when are we Brisbaneites going to get "The Squire's Banjo Playin' Saloon leave your pig dogs outside in the fourby" or whatever :angry:


----------



## bconnery (9/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Hopefully it's a bit madder than the Raspberry Wheat...



I'll settle for better than that awful offering...


----------



## O'Henry (9/1/10)

I'm not sure why but I am looking forward to it less after all the enthusiastic replies... Bummed I missed the Raspberry Wheat. I thought the Commemorative (sp?) Ale was pretty good.


----------



## thanme (10/1/10)

The Ten20 was the first Mad Brewers beer I've tried, so I'm kind of looking forward to this one.


----------



## randyrob (10/1/10)

Isn't the secret ingredient pumkins?


----------



## brendanos (15/1/10)

lol good Hahn joke  It's a half-saison (part fermented with neutral yeast ala CUB w/ Barking Duck or Gage Roads) with apple juice forming part of the grist, could be spiced, memory hazy, will strive to post again when I have the specs in front of me! (have a copy of the label... it's good!)



randyrob said:


> Isn't the secret ingredient pumkins?


----------



## glennheinzel (31/1/10)

I was at the launch today (at the Malt Shovel Brewery). They talked about how they used a saison yeast in primary and then mixed apple juice (from 4 or 5 different apples) into secondary and also added a white wine yeast. They also mentioned doing a sour mash (to drop the ph and get some sourness in the final product). 

The beer had a lot of phenols and some apple aroma coming through. I told them that I didn't think that it was a sessionable beer, but in my mind I was picturing a sessionable beer as something that you would drink by the pint. Perhaps it was the brewery location, but the Orchard Ale got better the more I had of it so perhaps it is sessionable afterall.

They served the beer with pork belly and apple sauce (which I was never into before now) :icon_drool2: and a couple of different cheeses. The slight acidity in the orchard ale cut through both foods nicely.

Also managed to get to the Friend in Hand at Glebe, Lord Worsely at Pyrmont/Ultimo, Harlequin at Pyrmont, Macquarie Hotel (aka Schwartz Brewery and said hi to Drew), Taphouse (LC Best Bitter and a very cloudy Hargraves Hill ESB), Argyle (with beers made bearable by a US Cascade hop plug sourced earlier in the day) and then to the Lord Nelson for a final beer. 

Where's my toast and vegemite...


----------



## Fents (31/1/10)

sounds like a unibroue ephemere......http://www.unibroue.com/products/ephemere-pomme.cfm

had one at lambs go bar not long ago and it was very very nice.


----------



## /// (31/1/10)

I've only had the small acres cider and they were great (still cider, not fizzy).

Scotty


----------



## WSC (2/2/10)

The press release says the Ochard Ale is available from grand central cellars so will try that one out for sure.


----------



## WSC (3/2/10)

Asked about this yesterday at Grand Central, not there yet but will be a launch event in about 2 weeks with Chuck.


----------



## WSC (5/2/10)

This is on at the Portland James Squire Pub in Melbourne, I checked via email and the guy there said it is on and will be for a limited time. On at all the other JS pubs too I think.

I'm going there on Tuesday night to sample it for sure, in town for work so will slip a few on the account!!!


----------



## redbeard (5/2/10)

Camperdown Cellars (syd) have a carton for $55 or $8 ea. It is a dark amber colour. I get some dryness and a slight tartness. Not obviously malty like the previous anniv or the raspberry. THOU, I just had some cappricco pizza with anchovies before it, which might have dulled the tastebuds, so will reserve final judgment to another bottle tmw or sun.


----------



## benno1973 (5/2/10)

This review from the Worst Australian. View attachment Skmc1510020408540.pdf


Tried it today at the Generous Squire. Was quite nice, not totally crazy, but an interesting beer. Some cidery winey notes, and a tartness that would go well with rich foods.


----------



## Will88 (5/2/10)

I just finished a bottle. Wasn't quite what I expected, I was thinking it would have been a little more fruity.

Despite that it's pretty drinkable and you can definitely not some cidery flavours thanks to the apple additions.

Overall not my favourite JS limited release but I think they've stepped up from the raspberry wheat.


----------



## WSC (11/2/10)

I tried a pint of this on tuesday night.

Was pretty good, pretty subtle flavours though. The Saison flavour was mild but pleasant as to the apple.

I just didn't think it was very 'mad', only 5% and no big flavours.

I thought they would have released prior to xmas as it is a good summer drink....it still is summer but not the festive season.

So overall I liked it, it was a good beer and it was different but not truely 'mad'. I did love the commerative ale and i didn't try the raspberry wheat.


----------



## Will88 (11/2/10)

Consider yourself lucky you didn't try the raspberry wheat. That one certainly was mad and not in a good way.


----------



## sinkas (11/2/10)

WSC said:


> I tried a pint of this on tuesday night.
> 
> Was pretty good, pretty subtle flavours though. The Saison flavour was mild but pleasant as to the apple.
> 
> ...




yeh brewers are not that smart, its not until they feel the heat of summer that the think they should start brewing summer beer.


----------



## kevo (13/2/10)

Anyone seen this available in SEQ?

I seem to only see these at Vintage Cellars - guy looked at me blankly when I mentioned the word saison. :huh: 

Kev


----------



## rimrunner (15/2/10)

you can get some at a little shop on the corner of sandgate and beams in virginia. 

i know cos i got it there today and am drinking it right now. it's really quite nice. not OMG I"M IN HEAVEN but it's a different flavour that doesn't kill you trying to be unique.


----------



## silas (15/2/10)

Hi all
drinking this right now. I haven't tried a saison or similar but for 8.99 a bottle it is not worth it in my opinion. second glass was much better and can taste a little bit more apple. I like the slight dryness but seems a bit thin (guessing that is from the wine yeast ??????) but then again i dont know the style. However I certainly wont buy it again. Oh buy the way the rose hotel bottle shop in erskineville has it and many other good beers if you live in the area. I like my homebrew better.
Cheers Silas


----------



## dgilks (15/2/10)

silas said:


> Hi all
> drinking this right now. I haven't tried a saison or similar but for 8.99 a bottle it is not worth it in my opinion. second glass was much better and can taste a little bit more apple. I like the slight dryness but seems a bit thin (guessing that is from the wine yeast ??????) but then again i dont know the style. However I certainly wont buy it again. Oh buy the way the rose hotel bottle shop in erskineville has it and many other good beers if you live in the area. I like my homebrew better.
> Cheers Silas



If you haven't tried a saison before you really must. Get yourself to Platinum Cellars or another great bottleshop and buy a bottle of Saison Dupont. It is the classic and is a true example of the style.


----------



## silas (15/2/10)

dgilks said:


> If you haven't tried a saison before you really must. Get yourself to Platinum Cellars or another great bottleshop and buy a bottle of Saison Dupont. It is the classic and is a true example of the style.



Yeah will do it is on the list. I will bump it up the list now it is on my mind. Thanks for the tip.
Cheers silas


----------



## jbowers (18/2/10)

Had it last night. Much too sweet. Lacks any of the spicy dry finish that Saisons should have. I did like the amount of apple though. Personally I found Ephemere to be too overpowering with the apple, and thought this had a better balance. That being said, I didn't like this beer much.

For some reason I picked up a bottle for 6 bucks... That seems pretty cheap?


----------



## petesbrew (22/4/10)

Found this in my local bottlo last night while picking up takeaway.
Haven't tried many commercial Saisons, but this one was very quaffable.


----------

